# Coughing Puppy



## MayBTheresHope (Feb 25, 2013)

My 13 week old Hav, Miley, has had a cough since we got her 3 weeks ago. It is worse at night, after she plays, drinks too fast, etc. It is a hacking/gagging cough, although I've only noticed her throwing up clear liquids once about a week and a half ago. She also chokes easily (when I'm holding her, she sometimes chokes from my hand under her throat).

We have been to three vets with her for another issue (UTI) and all three say that they don't see anything alarming. One said it _might_ be Kennel Cough, but she didn't hear her cough, so she doesn't know for sure. Miley was/is on amoxycillin for the UTI, so wouldn't that have cleared up Kennel Cough?Another did hear the cough and said that he thought she would grow out of it.

Any thoughts or ideas of what is going on? I heard that rabies vaccine can cause this, but she has not had one yet. It makes me scared to give her one, now. She kept me awake quite a bit last night with the hacking. She also did quite a bit of coughing after we went outside this morning, but was okay after that.

Sigh......I'm sick of going to the vet.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Take a video tape of the coughing episode for us.


----------



## MayBTheresHope (Feb 25, 2013)

I will try to do this tonight. Good suggestion!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Video is a great idea. My guys got it from my dog sitters dog. It was a cough with a honk sound. They also would choke and cough up stuff from choking. I think you mentioned in a past thread you were suspicious that you pup came from a questionable breeder. If this is the case, I wouldn't be surprised if it was kennel cough.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Take video to the vet. Bama wouldn't cough for the vet but we had caught it on the iPhone and showed them. So they gave us medicine and it improved some but came back...or maybe never completely went away. 

I wouldn't worry about the rabies vaccine. Bama had no problems from it...her cough was all gone by then. And they actually wouldn't give her any shots until she was 100% healthy. 

Does your pup wear a leash or harness to go out? 

Another thing I thought of...when Bama was sick she had no appetite...it turned out her nose was stopped up and it was just like when humans get a cold and lose their appetite. 
In addition to medication our vet recommended having her in the bathroom when the shower was running so the steam could help open things up. 

I hope your pup stops coughing soon.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

You also mentioned being on the UTI med. if I remember correctly, the k.cough med was different than the med for her stomach. They may have both been antibiotics even, I can't remember.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

MayBTheresHope said:


> My 13 week old Hav, Miley, has had a cough since we got her 3 weeks ago. It is worse at night, after she plays, drinks too fast, etc. It is a hacking/gagging cough, although I've only noticed her throwing up clear liquids once about a week and a half ago. She also chokes easily (when I'm holding her, she sometimes chokes from my hand under her throat).
> 
> We have been to three vets with her for another issue (UTI) and all three say that they don't see anything alarming. One said it _might_ be Kennel Cough, but she didn't hear her cough, so she doesn't know for sure. Miley was/is on amoxycillin for the UTI, so wouldn't that have cleared up Kennel Cough?Another did hear the cough and said that he thought she would grow out of it.
> 
> ...


When I first got lucy she had a cough too. I am not sure if she grew out of it though. I went to a couple of vets and they all said she had kennel cough and they wanted to give her medication but I said that I didn't want to give her any medication because it wasn't needed. And soon enough her cough went away.


----------

